# Worldmark Daily Vacation Credit Values



## raptor78 (Aug 12, 2011)

This may have already been posted -- if so, I missed it...

I was told finding point charts for WM required going to each resort and seeing the point chart listed..  Yuck..

Found this link on the sidebar for 2011-2012 points in PDF format...

https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/owners/secure/Daily_Vacation_Credit_Values_Guide.pdf

Mike


----------



## LLW (Aug 12, 2011)

raptor78 said:


> This may have already been posted -- if so, I missed it...
> 
> I was told finding point charts for WM required going to each resort and seeing the point chart listed..  Yuck..
> 
> ...



If you ever lose the url, it's on "Your Account" after owner sign-in, on about the middle of the page, below "view/cancel reservations."


----------

